# internet connection for virgin tivo?



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi there
I was trying to get my dad onto tivo, as he is already on virgin. But am I right in saying that it needs an internet connection to work properly, like the old tivo? He has not got internet, I keep telling him to get it but says it cost to much. The basic package does seem pretty good deal :up:. I would defiantly get one if I had virgin round my way.
thanks


----------



## richw (Jul 27, 2002)

It has it's own connection. You don't need separate internet access.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

No, you only need to subscribe to their tv package.

Although the box can do some internet functions (YouTube/iplayer)
that's all done inside the box on its own connection which it splits from the single standard cable tv coax lead going in.


----------



## jonmon (Jan 19, 2010)

OK thanks to both replies


----------

